# Guess the Score Saturday Jan. 8th @ Mavericks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Big game, after the long debate between JO and Dirk during the summer, it'll be interesting to see who gets the best of each other.

Bender and Pollard are on the IL for the Pacers.

Abdul-Wahad, Mbenga, and Podkolzine are on the IR for the Mavericks.

Pacers 98
Mavs 93

Pacers Leading Scorer- JO (29)

Mavericks Leading Scorer- Dirk (25)


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers: 92
Mavs: 88


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 100

Mavs 96

Isn't it possible that Bender will play?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rock747</b>!
> Pacers 100
> 
> Mavs 96
> ...


It's been pushed back to around Tuesday vs Phoenix if I remember correctly. (I posted it in here)


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I goto go with the opponent again.
104 - 99 Dallas

Pacers Leading Scorer: JO (26)

Mavs Leading Scorer: Dirk (28)


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers (16-14) @ Dallas (21-10)



> Saturday
> 8:30 p.m., American Airlines Center
> 
> NOTEWORTHY
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/preview_050108.html

Pacers.com's projected starters:

Pacers: Tinsley/Reggie/Curry/Jermaine/Foster

Mavericks: Dampier/Nowitzki/Howard/Finley/Terry

Pacers Fan's Keys to Winning This Game:

1. Rebound well to prevent fastbreaks and get back on defense quickly to do the same

2. Hit open jumpshots

3. Exploit Dallas's weak defensive backcourt


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (21-10) vs Indiana Pacers (16-14)

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>*

Key Matchup:








vs








*</center


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

mavs 102 pacers 101


----------



## Jama (Mar 16, 2004)

101-97 Pacers


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Pacers-94
Mavs-92


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dallas - 105
Indiana - 98


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

So Bender is not comming back?



Pacers: 98
Mavericks: 93


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

pacers 98, dallas 114

JO 40pts


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im gonna go out on a limb and take the Mavs in this one...


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

This is a tough road trip for the boys.

Dallas 107
Pacers 96

I hope that score is reversed tho, but Terry and Finley have been playing well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> So Bender is not comming back?


No


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jeff Foster gets the assignment of guarding Dirk.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Keys to the game:

Efficient Offense
Sprint Back
Dirk Nowitzki

Nice job, Quinn!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Our SL is the same as pacers.com predicted.

Dallas's lineup is the same as pacers.com predicted.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers win the tip.

Tinsley nearly turns is over, Pacer miss.

Dirk misses, Dampier tips it in.

JO passes it to the backcourt; violation.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk bricks, Tinsley bricks twice, and Jermaine does the same.

Foster hits over Dampier.

Michael Finley hits a long two.

Michael Curry hits a J.

Dirk drives on Foster who keeps position, foul on Foster.

4-4 with 9:30 left

Foul on Reggie who's upset


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Finley hits both FT's.

Jermaine O'Neal called for a foul I didn't see.

Finley hits again

JO hits a J.

Dirk hits over CUrry.

10-6 Dallas with 8 minutes to go

Curry badly bricks a 3.

Josh Howard hits.

12-6 Dallas with 7:45 to go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Josh Howard rejects Michael Curry who is fouled.

Curry hits one.

Dampier misses.

JO bricks, take it inside!

Terry hits a 3.

JO dunks on Dirk

Josh Howard airballs a J.

Tinsley with a great pass to Jeff Fioster

15-11 Dallas

Jason Terry called for an offensive foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits a jumpshot.

Jason Terry scores, what's up with Dallas's backcourt?

Tinsley fouled by Dampier across the chest, no call, ball goes out of bounds.

Finley over Reggie

Tinsley dribbles it off himself out of bounds.

Josh Howard called for an offneisve foul. Reggie flops it.

JO with an awesome spin move but misses.

AJ fouls Finley

He bricks one, hits the other

Jerry Stackhouse in

Curry bricks a wide open J, Finley hits a 3.

23-13 with 3:30 left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrison misses a layup.

Stackhouse hits 

Freddie Jones hits a floater

Dirk hits a J.

AJ to Croshere who hits a 3.

27-18 Dallas

Freddie fouls Finley

Timeout with under 2 remaining


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Finley hits both.

JO with a nice bunnyhop into a 5 ft J.

Defensive 3 seconds called on Indy

Finley bricks, Harrison called for a foul

Dampier hits both.

32-20 Dallas with 1 minute left

Foul on Mavs

Finley bricks a 3, Howard has flu, won't return.

Alan Henderson pokes the ball out of bounds.

AJ hits an 8 ft J.

Stackhouse hits over a triple team.

AJ misses at the buzzer.

34-22 at the end of the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, we really suck against zones. Jermaine refuses to take it inside and as a result, neither will anyone else.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jerry Stackhouse hits again.

Harrison with a hook over Dampier.

Finley hits despite being hit.

Jerry Stackhouse hits Freddie on the arm and out of bounds.

Tinsley hits a 3.

Stackhouse to Dampier who dunks it.

Tinsley fouled by Dampier.

Bricks the first and hits the 2nd.

Henderson hit by Harrison.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That was Harrison's 100th foul this year. 

Henderson hits both with an awkward style.

Tinsley passes to Harrison who can't handle it.

Harrison called for a foul.

Stack hits both.

Croshere fouled by Erick Dampier, his 2nd.

44-28 Dallas with 9:35 left in the half

Croshere bricks a FT, but hits the 2nd.

Dirk fouled by Jermaine O'Neal.

He hits both.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine fouled off of a triple team.

He misses the first, and hits the 2nd.

Dirk hits a 3.

Freddie takes and misses a stupid 3.

Dirk hits a 3 and is fouled by Tinsley.

52-30 Dallas off of 8 straight Dirk points


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mavs are shooting 74% and the Pacers are shooting 50%

Dirk hits the FT.

Jermaine fouled by Henderson

Jermaine fouled by Stack with 4 Mavs around him. 

JO hits the first and second

Josh Howard might return

Harris misses an alley-oop to Dampier and the ball hits him in the head.

JO hits again, he has 13

Finley bricks a 3.

JO dribbles it off his foot out of bounds.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Out of bounds to the Pacers.

Foster to Reggie who is fouled, but no call. Foster rebounds it, Freddie to Foster who scores and the foul.

He misses the FT.

53-36 Dallas

Tinsley crosses over Howard and misses. Dirk hits.

57-36 Dallas with 6 minutes left

Reggie misses.

4 Pacers and a Mav dive on a loose ball, jumpball.

Timeout


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

What the hell is going on.
55-36
Losing by 19 with 6:13 to go in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I think Dallas might end up with 70 points at the half again.
We need to make a run now to have a chance to get back into this game in the 2nd half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie wins the jump ball over Harris. Tinsley passes it to Freddie for a reverse dunk!

Stack misses, Foster rebounds it.

Tinsley with a layup.

57-40 Dallas

Harris hits over Foster

Tinsley draws a foul on Josh Howard

He barely makes the first off a roll in.

Reggie hits a FT for some reason. Josh Howard out again

Tinsley hits the 2nd.

Tinsley fouls Stack.

Stack hits the 1st.

Tinsley out

Stack hits the 2nd.

61-43 Mavs


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> What the hell is going on.


All of our shots are rolling off the rim and our defense sucks.

Reggie fouled and hits both with an echoing swish.

Dallas turns it over.

JO hits over 2 Mavs.

Jason Terry hits a J.

Reggie hits a pump and runner

Finley hits

AJ misses.

Stackhouse hits

67-49 Mavs

Foster fouled and no call

Freddie stops FInley on defense

Dirk drives and hits

Timeout Indy

69-49 Mavs


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO hits

Henderson hits and one.

He hits the FT.

Shawn Bradley called for a foul.

JO hits both with Reggie-like swish

Dirk hits again.

JO hits again, he has 21

Foster called for a phantom foul on Alan Henderson.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The only positive I can see from this so far is that JO has 21 points on 12 field goal attempts.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

AJ passes the ball off Dirk's foot.

AJ misses, Bradley rebounds it.

Finley hits over Freddie Jones.

77-55 Mavs at the half

Finley has 21 and Dirk has 19


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

77-55 at the half.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> The only positive I can see from this so far is that JO has 21 points on 12 field goal attempts.


Who else can we go to? lol


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Wow...the Mavs must be a much better team then yall thought, huh?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't worry, it's been the trend

The last 5 games, Dallas has scored 60 points by half time in 5 straight matches


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Wow...the Mavs must be a much better team then yall thought, huh?


Not really.
This isn't totally unexpected, the Mavs are a good team at home, and we don't have our full team ofcourse. 

We will make it close in the 2nd half.
Book it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> 
> 
> Not really.
> ...


dont become a gambler for a living...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Wow...the Mavs must be a much better team then yall thought, huh?


We don't have Artest or Jackson, of course our defense sucks. With both of them Finley, Dirk, and Stack would all be down in scoring and we would likely be beating you at the half easily.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't have Artest or Jackson, of course our defense sucks. With both of them Finley, Dirk, and Stack would all be down in scoring and we would likely be beating you at the half easily.


:boohoo:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mavs shooting 74% on FG's

Pacers shooting 50%

Fastbreak Pts- 16-2 Mavs

21-23 on FT's for Mavs

12-18 on FT's for Pacers


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

81-58 Mavs with 10:55 to go.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Intresting stat: Jermaine O'Neal has no rebounds yet.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk fouled by Michael Curry on a J. Why is Curry guarding Dirk? That's a 7 inch height difference.

Dirk hits both.

Foster bricks a J, Curry rebounds it.

JO gets a hook and the foul.

JO hits the FT. A Mav stepped in front of Foster a full second before JO shot it.

Henderson hits a J.

Tinsley to Foster who is fouled by Dampier, his 4th

Foster makes both FT's

Calvin Booth in

JO REJECTS DIRK!

Foster turns it over

Booth bricks it

Tinsley gets fouled by Terry

81-60 Mavs


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Damn it I'm watching it on NBA gamecast.
How was the block?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley hits both

Finley with a left-handed hook

Tinsley to Reggie who is fouled on a 3, no call.

JO knocks the ball out of bounds.

Dirk over Michael Curry

Tinsley fouled to Foster who is fouled and the refs actually call it.

Lane violation on Dirk, no call. Foster hits the 1st and bricks the 2nd.

Dallas misses

Tinsley bricks a 3.

Alan Henderson hits

Tinsley bricks another 3.

Tinsley fouls Finley, his 3rd.

Finley hits both

89-63 Mavs with 7 minutes left in the 3rd

JO fouled by Henderson


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Turkish Delight</b>!
> Damn it I'm watching it on NBA gamecast.
> How was the block?


Awesome, he just held onto the ball forever before Dirk let go of it.

JO hits both FT's.

Finley fouled by Reggie Miller

Finley hits both

Tinsley hits and one.

91-66 Mavs with 6:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Finley's 3 rimmed out.

Croshere fouled by Alan Henderson. Croshere's getting more bald. 

Croshere hits both.

Finley hits

Terry to Calvin Booth

95-70 with 5:33 left in the 3rd

Timeout Indy


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I want to see O'Neal get 40 points tonight.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO fouled

He misses both

Dirk hits an off balance shot at the end of the shot clock

JO hits

JO called for a phantom foul on Dirk


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO misses and the ball goes out of bounds off the Mavs

Freddie for 3 over Dirk

Dirk pushes off on Tinsley and hits

JO fouled again.

He hits both and gets 30

101-77 Mavs

Freddie misses, and the Pacers get the rebound, Croshere rejected by Booth.

Timeout with 2:30 to go


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> We don't have Artest or Jackson, of course our defense sucks. With both of them Finley, Dirk, and Stack would all be down in scoring and we would likely be beating you at the half easily.


cosign.

Damn John Greene.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Finley bricks it.

JO hits again.

Dirk misses and Calvin Booth tips it in.

Tinsley hits a 3.

Finley bricks it

Tinsley called for an offensive foul when the guy was inside the line clearly, his 4th.

Gill sighting!

Croshere fouled.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We suck, offense looks ugly, and our defense is terrible; how can we let them have 105 points in the 3rd quarter?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Croshere's turned extra pink.

He hits both.

Nice defense and Finley misses, Eddie Gill misses at the buzzer.

105-86 at the end of the 3rd


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why couldn't Bender get it together and play tonight? Bender vs. Nowitzki would be great.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> We suck, offense looks ugly, and our defense is terrible; how can we let them have 105 points in the 3rd quarter?


How does our offense look ugly when we have 86 points at the end of the 3rd? Our defense just sucks.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Why couldn't Bender get it together and play tonight? Bender vs. Nowitzki would be great.


We didn't want to push his return and have him get injured early again.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

We miss to start the 4th.

Dirk misses a 3.

Devin Harris rejected by David Harrison.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Dirk misses again.

We foul Dirk.

JO misses off a double team.

Harrison bricks one FT.

Mavs turn it over

Harrison misses.

Dirk hits and one.

Tinsley bricks a J and Finley dunks it

Timeout with 9:25 left

110-87 Mavs


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> Dirk hits and one.


Why not say the crossover he pulled on JO, and then the fadeaway he hit over JO to get the foul


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO bricks a J, passes it to Tinsley who bricks a 3 and Freddie misses a tip-slam.

Mavs miss and it goes out of bounds

Harrison dunks it

Dirk misses and it goes out of bounds

Reggie misses.

Dirk draws another foul on Jermaine. Why is JO guarding him?

Dirk misses and it goes out of bounds

Tinsley hits a floater and is called for a delay of game.

3 second violation on Alan Henderson

We miss

Dirk hits


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!
> 
> 
> Why not say the crossover he pulled on JO, and then the fadeaway he hit over JO to get the foul


Because JO sucks at perimeter defending and I didn't want to type that much?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> How does our offense look ugly when we have 86 points at the end of the 3rd? Our defense just sucks.


I turned on the tv and saw Croshere attempt and airball a fingeroll.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Gill draws an offensive foul on Terry

Freddie misses.

Dampier misses

Harrison with a clean rejection but is called for a foul.

Timeout

112-91 with 5:50 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bird Fan33</b>!
> 
> 
> I turned on the tv and saw Croshere attempt and airball a fingeroll.


Don't you know how often he does that?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Henderson bricks it.

Freddie bricks it.

Mavs miss

Pacers turnover

JJ averaging 1mpg in the last 4 games

Finley fouled.

James Jones sighting! 

Finley hits both.

Edwards nearly crying on the court.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Mavs turn it over

115-93 Mavs with 3:53 left

Freddie to Harrison who can't handle it.

Gill prevents a layup by fouling

Mavs hit 2 FT's

Calvin Booth goaltends on Harrison.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong playing now.

Booth hits a J.

Edwards called for an offensive foul.

Timeout 119-97


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

This is brutal.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

It sucks cause I still think we should be winning every game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ's all-time team

PG- Magic Johnson
SG- Michael Jordan
SF- JJ in NBA
PF- JJ in College
C- Shaq


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> JJ's all-time team
> \
> SF- JJ in NBA
> PF- JJ in Collge


huh?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eddie Gill hits 2 FT's

Harrison takes a charge

Harrison hits

Gill misses.

Armstrong hits

Freddie dribbles it out.

Tinsley to Harrison for the dunk gets play of the game over the Freddie reverse?

Final- 121-101 Dallas


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> huh?


His favorite all-time team would be to have those 3 players and have his SF self and PF self.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Statistics* 

Tinsley- 20/2/6 5-14 shooting
Reggie- 5/1/2
JO- 32/3/2/1
Curry- 3/4
Foster- 9/8

Freddie- 7/4/2/1/1
AJ- 2/1/6
Harrison- 11/4/1/1
Croshere- 8/2/1
Gill- 2/4
JJ- 2
Edwards- 0/1

Finley- 33/5/2
Dirk- 34/13/3/2


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

horrible performance


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

121-101 Dallas

Pacers Fan- 31, but DQ'd
Bird Fan33- 42, but DQ'd
rock747- 26, but DQ'd
Turkish Delight- 19
NTP- 19
Jama- 24, but DQ'd
Tactics- 38, but DQ'd
theo- 19
PacersguyUSA- 31, but DQ'd twice for also guessing the same score as me
Jermainiac Fan- 10
DJMD- 19

Winner- Jermainiac Fan


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> dont become a gambler for a living...


oops..my badd...I posted this a couple of hours too soon...


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

i should get a point for this one, cuz i guessed the pacers score right.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Theo!</b>!


lmao at the 3 kids laughing at him


----------

